# I HATE when this happens!!!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You build a couple new tombstones, and the damn zombies show up like they own the place.





































I asked them to come back on Halloween, but they want an arm and a leg. We're negotiating.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! I wish that would happen to me....when I put my tombstones out, I only get mosquitoes. (still, they do like blood too, but not as neat to have around as zombies) Your tombstones look great and I LOVE the zombies. Very 'Undead' looking and cool!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking really really good Jdubbya, gonna scare some folks for sure!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Wow! I wish that would happen to me....when I put my tombstones out, I only get mosquitoes. (still, they do like blood too, but not as neat to have around as zombies) Your tombstones look great and I LOVE the zombies. Very 'Undead' looking and cool!





psyko99 said:


> Those look awesome!





Dixie said:


> Looking really really good Jdubbya, gonna scare some folks for sure!


Thanks! I'm not even setting up yet. Just messing around with the zombie figures and thought I'd pose them. They'll grace the front yard cemetery on Halloween night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You funny guy

Very handsome zombies.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, Love the stones and zombies.


----------



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

Those are great.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They are snappy dressers!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Yeah I thought that. Like 'The Office - Undead Epsiode!'


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! I still have to distress their suits a bit. Got them at Goodwill for about $10.00 each, and the wing tip shoes for $2.00 a pair. I spared no expense!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sure they are two of the sharpest dressed zombies on the block. And you're a lot better off with zombies in the graveyard, than punks. Zombies don't cry for their mommies when you catch them.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the masks! where did you find them?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> I'm sure they are two of the sharpest dressed zombies on the block. And you're a lot better off with zombies in the graveyard, than punks. Zombies don't cry for their mommies when you catch them.


No, they don't. They just rip a chunk of flesh from your neck!



Holcomb Haunter said:


> I love the masks! where did you find them?


They are from Death Studios. First rate masks at reasonable prices and made in the USA!!

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Category/ID:1/index.html

Click on "Dead Zone" for their zombie collection. These are "Brain Eater" and "RIP."


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahaha gave me a good laugh but I LOVE the tombstones and the zombies. Great job with all of them.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

YES! those are some swell zombies. Anna Price is a really beautiful head stone, well done!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome zombies!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Loving your stones, Anna Price is just awesome! Also loving the zombies, great job on them!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Appreciate it! You're the folks who would understand when I tell you my hobby is making tombstones out of foam and fabricating zombies.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hehe. Those guys are too cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish you lived on my street, JD, because then when you ran out of space for your tombstones and zombies, I could be hospitable and offer them a spot in our yard


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Uh uh Roxy. I've got dibs. (Nice zombies Jerry! and stones! Those masks are great!)


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! Great job. You may not get any treaters with those guys lurking around the front yard, So you should only buy YOUR favorite candy this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

cerinad said:


> Hehe. Those guys are too cool.


Except for the cheap suits!



RoxyBlue said:


> I wish you lived on my street, JD, because then when you ran out of space for your tombstones and zombies, I could be hospitable and offer them a spot in our yard


Oh, I'd love to fill your yard with zombies and stones. We'd have a shared haunt!



lewlew said:


> Uh uh Roxy. I've got dibs. (Nice zombies Jerry! and stones! Those masks are great!)


Thanks Mark. I was hoping to pick out one more D/S mask but I think time and budget are running short for this year. Along with the grave escape and the standing thrasher, and another static ground breaker (along with several live actor zombies, I should have a respectable hoarde of the undead:zombie:



Eeeekim said:


> Wow! Great job. You may not get any treaters with those guys lurking around the front yard, So you should only buy YOUR favorite candy this year.


HA! I always only buy my favorite candy; kit kat and reese's cups!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

The zombies are perfect! For a second, I thought they were real guys in masks! Also, the stones are beautiful as well! You are definitely not going to have any shortage of ToTs this year!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice set up ya got there!!! Talk about a sharp-dressed man - er zombie!!!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> They are snappy dressers!


I was thinking the same thing. Those suits look to new too. Need to be a bit more disheveled.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*grin* Those zombies and their reluctance to compromise.


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Wonderful looking zombies!! Well, not wonderful. erm, I hope you know what I mean


----------

